# Kevin's med emergency



## Mike Jones (Mar 6, 2013)

Did Kevin cut himself???  Drop a log on his toe???? take a fall????


Dang, Hope he's back to making sawdust soon.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 6, 2013)

Some of us like to open up with our problems- some don't. We all have our ways-neither right or wrong. It is what makes us individuals and characters that we are. Kevin has chosen to keep his privacy at the moment and we probably should try to respect that choice- Please.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 6, 2013)

PS. does anybody have a carpet cleaner I could borrow???


----------



## kweinert (Mar 6, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> PS. does anybody have a carpet cleaner I could borrow???



This was you!?


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 6, 2013)

kweinert said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > PS. does anybody have a carpet cleaner I could borrow???
> ...



:sorry2:


----------



## healeydays (Mar 6, 2013)

Whatever is ailing him, Get well Kevin...


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 6, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> kweinert said:
> 
> 
> > Mike1950 said:
> ...



Really funny- pickin on a poor meek mild mannered grey haired ol man. :cray::cray::cray::cray::cray::cray::cray::cray:


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 6, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Some of us like to open up with our problems- some don't. We all have our ways-neither right or wrong. It is what makes us individuals and characters that we are. Kevin has chosen to keep his privacy at the moment and we probably should try to respect that choice- Please.
> ...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm out of the hospital earlier than expected, mainly because my wife knows all the physicians that worked on me and I sort of got preferential treatment IMO. I implored them not to put me in front of other more seriously ill patients and they assured me they did not, but still, I seemed to have never had to wait for very long for any of the multitudes of tests I underwent, and when I begged to be released and got clearance from the cardiologist and neurologist my paper work only took an hour and a half from clearance to release. Pretty unheard of in a hospital with that many doctors involved and so understaffed in the nursing dept. I have never seen so many specialists attending to one single patient before except in the movies. My room was like a revolving door. But for my condition that is certainly normal not preferential treatment, but still it was new to me. 

I felt like I had to make some kind of post yesterday to the members expecting wood from me since I did not really know how long I would be imprisoned, and since the cat's out of the bag I better at least briefly explain what happened. Monday I was in the shop cutting wood and sealing it boxing it up. At about 1 pm I grabbed Paturde's (see this is your fault Rich  ) block that he won in the No Strings thread, and I walked over to the computer to print his label with block in hand. I sat in the chair, sat his block of wood on a table next to the computer, and put my hands at the keyboard and began to type out his label. After a few seconds of typing, it hit. I won't try to describe it all mainly because I had to describe it about 50 times (no exaggeration) over the past couple of days to every medical person from techs to neurologists at two different hospitals. But the short of it is, these symptoms happened all at once like a switch was thrown on:


The computer screen all but disappeared. I could see but but barely and with no focus at all; everything went so blurry as if gray vaseline had been crammed into my eyes.
The top and back of my head began throbbing sharply.
I had a sharp pain 45 degrees between the very back and the very left side of my neck. 
I was a nauseated - not like I thought I was going to heave but still enough to bother me if I paid much attention but there were more obnoxious things happening.
I was extremely dizzy. 
My face and lips began to tingle (not on one side but mostly evenly across my cheeks and lips)
My ears were ringing but not that high pitched one we all get but a lower hum (not a classic stroke symptom)

That all happened suddenly and altogether. I immediately knew I was having a stroke. Or thought I was. For those that don't know my wife is an RN and works night weekends - meaning she works two 12 hour shifts sat night and sun night. She was asleep and although I never awaken her I didn't hesitate now because I knew without doubt something bad was happening to me. I felt like I might black out at any second and although I was not panicked I gaurnatee you it had my attention! So I stood up - WOOOO I really AM dizzy! - and I started heading out the shop to the house afraid she'd find me dead or unresponsive as they say and paralyzed if I couldn't get there first. I bumped into side of the open doorway getting out of it because I had vertigo, and made it into the house and took a baby aspirin, then woke her up. We later commented it was amazing I had the prescence of mind to take one and also that I even found the bottle. But as I said I never panicked, and that was the key. I went into the bedroom and sat on the bed and said _"honey, I am having a stroke or a heart attack but I think a stroke, it's confusing."_ And I *was* more confused now than a minute ago when I knew what was happening. 

She was gone to the world. She had worked two 12s and they are always understaffed on her floor (which is renal/oncology). She was so out of it she didn't really understand what I was saying and after a few minutes the symptoms began to subside, so I moved to a chair and observed myself. From start to now being in the chair it had been about 7 or 8 minutes and the only thing left was my headache, and it wasn't bad. So I woke her up again and told her my symptoms were just about gone and I was feeling better and was going out to the shop to work. I told here she should wake up and check on me in a few minutes. She sat up in bed and said "What are you talking about?" I told you she was just dead to the world. So I told here I had experienced stroke-like symptoms but they were all gone expect for the headache. She said sat there trying to clear her head and I said I felt better. Then I went out into the shop. 

I wasn't out there long. In a few minutes through a shop window I saw her long hair flailing in the wind with her purse and keys in hand and that determined look on her face that says arguing is futile, and probably foolish too. She bounced around the corner and said "I'm bringing the car around. Be ready." Truth is although I did feel better I still felt sort of "funny" and not like my usual haha funny so I didn't argue.  She spun and left. I shot Mike a PM letting him know I may have had a mild stroke or something and I'd update him later.

The good news is that I didn't have a stroke. I had what is called a TIA. For those that don't want to read the link it means Transient Ischemic Attack. It's not nearly as serious as a stroke. It's kind of like a shot across the bow. My risk factors are that strokes are in my family genes and I am diabetic. Those are the two highest risk factors and smoking, but I don't smoke and haven't in 12 years so that is no factor at all. My blood pressure has been a little elevated but not enough to warrant concern. My cholestral has always been perfect and still is. Evidently it's just one of those things you can't do a whole lot about when it's in your DNA.

I said more than I planned, but I guess I want anyone who has serious symptoms like this to do as I did and act immediately. Seek help and don't ignore the signs even if they dissipate quickly. Knowing my risk factors, my wife had taught me the symptoms and had asked me to take a baby aspirin daily and I had only done so erratically. One of the things the docs all told me was to do so from now on. I am on a couple of meds now but nothing serious, and they cleared me for full aerial combat. So I will be processing orders again no later than tomorrow. 

I know Mike will say this happened because I am too high strung, but the fact is I am quite laid back dammit! I am!  Simple reason is according to the docs is my risk factors caught up to me to give me a warning. Genes, and diabetes which is genes too. But there are important things I can do and believe me I am a model patient. 

I am fine and dandy, and I appreciate the PMs and the sentiments on the forum, and let's not turn this into a pity party because the fact is I'm in better health than most of you I bet. Now somebody get to work on that dark area in the rug! 

:rotflmao3:

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## healeydays (Mar 6, 2013)

Glad to here you are doing better and you want no pity. Now get back out to the shop and box up those packages you owe folks. People have some turning to do...

Mike B


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2013)

Another thing I wanted to say and this is not an after thought. I know I joke about medieval treatment and being imprisoned etc. but the fact is I am deeply grateful and humbled by the excellent medical care I received. I couldn't have received better care had I been the King of England. I am really am grateful for the people in the medical professions. They work hard, are not paid enough for what they do, and are usually generally forgotten once they perform their services. They are special people that treat us and wait on us and give their all for us.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 6, 2013)

Kevin- Happy to here all is well- PS- Your wife Is a JEWEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 6, 2013)

Kevin, Glad to see you are doing well. As an EMT I was trying to guess what you were having as soon as you started listing your symptoms. Stroke was my first thought or a small/mild aneurism. I also had a thought of severe migraine. Believe it or not migraines can sometimes show similar symptoms. Trust me I suffer from them 3-4 times a week. Good think about you old farts is your too stubborn to really have any moderate problems. Its the big giant ass-kicker problems that actually gets ya!

I cleaned up the spot...being the the newbie I figure its only right. I did shove Mike's nose it it tho!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> .. Believe it or not migraines can sometimes show similar symptoms. ....



You're very knowledgeable. Several of the doctors had put that high on the list initially until all the tests were done. I'm sorry you suffer from them Shane. And thank you for all you do for people. 

During the 25 minute ride for hospital transfer, the EMT with me in the back and I had a blast. He was pretty pleased to have a non-complaining, coherent, jovial patient that could both walk and crack jokes. Although they never did let me walk except from the ER bed to the gurney. I asked for a discount too. :lolol:

The stuff you guys have to do most people have no clue. I sort of did because I had transported patients via helo as an aircrewman when in the USCG but the population is even much more obese now since the early to mid 80s when I was in, and I wasn't in on that many transports because it wasn't our primary mission. What my EMT decsribed was depressing. I feel for you man.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 6, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Bigg081 said:
> 
> 
> > .. Believe it or not migraines can sometimes show similar symptoms. ....
> ...



No trades for FBE???:dash2::dash2::dash2: What the hell was wrong with ya??? :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 6, 2013)

Great to hear the good news Kevin!!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 6, 2013)

Glad you're okay, Kev. I'm also glad you posted! I've been fighting off calling you all day.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 6, 2013)

Although I am new here I would like to speak to the situation that Kevin experienced. I am a Paramedic and I have heard this story before from way too many people to count. Heed Kevin's warning. It is real.

Strokes are like heart attacks only they happen in the brain. Time is brain tissue. There are wonderful doctors using cutting edge drugs and techniques to save stroke victims that 10 years ago would have ended up paralyzed in a nursing home forever, or DEAD. 

If you experience any of the symptoms Kevin mentioned react immediately. Call an ambulance. We are trained to treat and report these stroke symptoms in a way that will have half the doctors in the hospital meeting you at the door when we arrive. Most hospitals we transport to have us take these patients straight to CT so they can see what's going on. There is a 3-4 hour window from onset of symptoms until the window closes for the administration of these miracle drugs.

Again, time is brain. get help immediately. Kevin's wife could have saved his life by reacting the way she did. Many times a TIA is the precurser to bigger things to come. you must act immediately if you experience any of these symptoms.

Kevin, glad everything's OK. Thanks for sharing and allowing me to share my experience with everyone.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 6, 2013)

Dane Fuller said:


> Glad you're okay, Kev. I'm also glad you posted! I've been fighting off calling you all day.



Same here... 

I'm glad it wasn't the full blown stroke, but a TIA would scare the pudding out of me. Take that aspirin, keep that blood pressure under control, and do what your wife tells you... That ought to take care of it!


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 6, 2013)

Good to have you back in fully functional condition Kevin. Happy to hear you now have a handle on your health . Now, that being said, aren't you a couple days behind on orders for wood hoarders????:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 6, 2013)

What has been said ... HEED IT. I had TIA symptoms (I had to look it up on the internet when it happened), woke my wife up and she drove me to the ER. No stroke ... but instead I had bilateral subdural hematomas (brain clots). While not life threatening right then, that diagnosis did lead me eventually to having brain sugery. Ask my brothers ... I've never recovered and I'm still not right. No wait ... they said that for years!

K ... glad you are okay and that you are blessed with such a willful wife!
Dan


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 6, 2013)

This Asylum NEEDS a Chief Lunatic. Otherwise this place would be chaos :wacko1: Take care of yourself Kevin. We need you around for a long long time.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 6, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> Kevin, Glad to see you are doing well.
> 
> I cleaned up the spot...being the the newbie I figure its only right. I did shove Mike's nose it it tho!



So I am relieved to hear the commander is ok.....but the line above is just funny! How is it that Mike seems to always take the hit for everything? Oops, excuse me I farted.......well mike pulled my finger! It's his fault! :rofl2:
All kidding aside, I'm glad your ok Kevin, I have been on baby aspirin for years just in case, I'm just the opposite of you bp is good but the cholesterol has been a battle.


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 6, 2013)

Glad to hear that you're doing fine Kevin. You had me a little concerned for a while and I'm sure that I'm not the only one that was concerned. Please take care of yourself my friend. You're important many people.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Glad it worked out the way it did Kevin, I am a firm follower of the baby aspirin regimen. Kudos to your smart bride.

And as Lonestar said we need our Chief Lunatic to run this asylum of addicts, so glad your still here to do it (keep the lunatics in check that is)


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 6, 2013)

kevin glad you pulled though this. i too have some simular warning signs that i guess i ignore . were just stubborn i quess, cant happen to me i say. but you never know when its your time . so take care of yourself and the hell with the wood its not going any where. your more important to your family at the moment. things like what you went through could be early warning signs of worst things be very carefull my freind. i dont think they will let us cutem down on the other side.   duck


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> ...i too have some simular warning signs that i guess i ignore...be very carefull my freind. i dont think they will let us cutem down on the other side. ....



Go get checked out now you knucklehead. I don't care how long it's been since you had the symptoms. It's never too late to be smart even if you're a dumbass like us! The training my wife gave me maybe saved my life. Make that appointment David and keep it.


----------



## Terry (Mrs. Kevin) (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and concern for Kevin. The situation gave us both quite a scare...it was a warning sign. Not everyone is lucky enough to receive a red flag as opposed to an all out massive stroke that can kill or make one experience a loss of multiple functions. We are extremely grateful for the wonderful care Kevin received and are satisfied with the outcome. Please heed Kevin's words. If you experience any of the signs or symptoms that he described, call 911 and get the help you need. Time is of the essence for a satisfactory outcome in regards to heart attack and stroke. 

Kevin is a very learned person. He knew to take an aspirin as soon as his symptoms appeared. Keep aspirin and a cell phone handy at all times. It could save your life.

Thanks again for your friendship to us here at Woodbarter; you have become so much more than just "A PLACE FOR WOODWORKERS"! 
Yours, Terry


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 6, 2013)

Kevin said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > ...i too have some simular warning signs that i guess i ignore...be very carefull my freind. i dont think they will let us cutem down on the other side. ....
> ...



yes your right its about time got to do it . us ducks think were invincable you know. that could be the problem stubborn dumbass :fool::fool: hey that has a ring to it. ill put that on my hard hat tommorrow. im sure the crews under me have far worst names for me


----------



## EricJS (Mar 6, 2013)

Mrs. Kevin (Terry) said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words and concern for Kevin. The situation gave us both quite a scare...it was a warning sign. Not everyone is lucky enough to receive a red flag as opposed to an all out massive stroke that can kill or make one experience a loss of multiple functions. We are extremely grateful for the wonderful care Kevin received and are satisfied with the outcome. Please heed Kevin's words. If you experience any of the signs or symptoms that he described, call 911 and get the help you need. Time is of the essence for a satisfactory outcome in regards to heart attack and stroke.
> 
> Kevin is a very learned person. He knew to take an aspirin as soon as his symptoms appeared. Keep aspirin and a cell phone handy at all times. It could save your life.
> 
> ...



No problem. We're glad he's got you to keep a close eye on him. We'll keep an eye on him, too, in case he makes a post that looks like this: djsal jdklksn darnblurryshiksjldkj;alksjd2o3i4y9w$#@@$%^, we'll be sure to give you a quick call.  

Glad you're doing OK, Kevin!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2013)

Mrs. Kevin (Terry) said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words and concern for Kevin. The situation gave us both quite a scare...it was a warning sign. Not everyone is lucky enough to receive a red flag as opposed to an all out massive stroke that can kill or make one experience a loss of multiple functions. We are extremely grateful for the wonderful care Kevin received and are satisfied with the outcome. Please heed Kevin's words. If you experience any of the signs or symptoms that he described, call 911 and get the help you need. Time is of the essence for a satisfactory outcome in regards to heart attack and stroke.
> 
> Kevin is a very learned person. He knew to take an aspirin as soon as his symptoms appeared. Keep aspirin and a cell phone handy at all times. It could save your life.
> 
> ...



:cray: 

I have to admit she needed help logging in because she couldn't remember her password, and since I cannot see them we made a new one. I had no idea what she was going to say, but not only does she save my life, she makes me so proud to call her my wife, and best good friend.


----------



## Terry (Mrs. Kevin) (Mar 6, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Mrs. Kevin (Terry) said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you everyone for your kind words and concern for Kevin. The situation gave us both quite a scare...it was a warning sign. Not everyone is lucky enough to receive a red flag as opposed to an all out massive stroke that can kill or make one experience a loss of multiple functions. We are extremely grateful for the wonderful care Kevin received and are satisfied with the outcome. Please heed Kevin's words. If you experience any of the signs or symptoms that he described, call 911 and get the help you need. Time is of the essence for a satisfactory outcome in regards to heart attack and stroke.
> ...



Awe, shucks Honey! We're just gettn started!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2013)

I am still catching up on orders. I will be in soon and cannot wait to see you. I would have sent you a PM but you cannot get them yet - you need 5 posts and you don't know that yet either! :lolol:


----------



## Terry (Mrs. Kevin) (Mar 6, 2013)

ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Mrfish55 (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow, glad you got things taken care of, amazing what life throws at you and how quick things can change, take care of yourself.


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 6, 2013)

Mrs. Kevin (Terry) said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. Kevin (Terry) said:
> ...




If this gets all mushy and X-rated, I'm gonna have to moderate the both of you love birds.


----------



## Terry (Mrs. Kevin) (Mar 6, 2013)

Kenbo said:


> Mrs. Kevin (Terry) said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 6, 2013)

DA BOSS has spoken- see you later kevin.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm shutting of the lights now, but I'm also going to ban you.


----------



## scrimman (Mar 6, 2013)

The insidious thing is that since we're talking about the brain here sometimes the victim decides 'it's all in their head' and decides to ignore it. The subdural hemotoma scenario happened to my grandma, but fortunately my little brother's best friend is a physician, so he noticed what we failed to and she's still with us (both in mind and body). 
Thank you, Ms. Terry. It's nice to know that 'ole Kevin has the best of backup living with him.


----------



## Walt (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm glad you were able to escape and that you are ok! Everyone was worried about you!

I had to go to the vet today but he said I was ok as well, just adicted to trees.

Take it easy for a bit! As much as we look forward to seeing new stuff come out of your woodpile, we want you here with us even more!

Walt


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 7, 2013)

I am glad your doing OK Kevin! and that you were able to get medical attention so quickly. Sounds like you received great care. I am glad your back home, Take R easy!

All the Best!
Eric


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 7, 2013)

Welcome back Kevin! Great info in this thread for all of us! My dad and 2 of his brothers all had strokes, the result of my dad's is severe dementia. None of my 6 siblings or I have had one yet, but I would say we are at higher risk for it. But I'm thinking lung disease from wood dust is gonna get me first


----------



## BarbS (Mar 7, 2013)

Mrs. Kevin (Terry) said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words and concern for Kevin. The situation gave us both quite a scare...it was a warning sign. Not everyone is lucky enough to receive a red flag as opposed to an all out massive stroke that can kill or make one experience a loss of multiple functions. We are extremely grateful for the wonderful care Kevin received and are satisfied with the outcome. Please heed Kevin's words. If you experience any of the signs or symptoms that he described, call 911 and get the help you need. Time is of the essence for a satisfactory outcome in regards to heart attack and stroke.
> 
> Kevin is a very learned person. He knew to take an aspirin as soon as his symptoms appeared. Keep aspirin and a cell phone handy at all times. It could save your life.
> 
> ...



God Bless Terry. Kevin doesn't want a 'pity party,' but it's still scary, all the same. I'm Glad all is okay!


----------



## Twig Man (Mar 7, 2013)

Glad your feeling better. I hope they did a carotid arteriogram to determine if you had stenosis in your carotid artery. 

Twig


----------



## brown down (Mar 8, 2013)

glad you are ok my friend... i never like to pry and read this post wondering what people were talking about in the beginning!! nice to know you have terry in your corner for this and life in general... sounds like you got a gem there!

glad to have you back, and look forward to reading your comical post which i always laugh reading....

TAKE IT EASY, that gives those bugs more time to infest your trees :lolol:

glad you are feeling better!
jeff


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2013)

Twig Man said:


> Glad your feeling better. I hope they did a carotid arteriogram to determine if you had stenosis in your carotid artery.
> 
> Twig



They called it a carotid doppler and some called it ultrasound, I think all the same thing?


----------



## Twig Man (Mar 8, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > Glad your feeling better. I hope they did a carotid arteriogram to determine if you had stenosis in your carotid artery.
> ...



Ultrasound isnt as reliable as arteriogram. My Docs want operate on what a ultrasound shows. They insist on an arteriogram. It is much more accurate. Keep a close watch on it my friend its nothing to fool around with


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2013)

I just asked Nurse Ratched and she said I did in fact had a CA at the hospital I got transported to. I had so may tests I have no idea. You medical types have more terms than woodaholics.  

Thanks for you concern and input John. We go way back and I appreciate your friendship. You were one of my first game call customers back in the day. It means a lot that you are still along for the ride.


----------



## Vern Tator (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow, Glad your OK and glad you are married to the right woman. Now the hard part, "doing as you are told by your wife". :wss: You are in for it. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Glad all is well.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 8, 2013)

Kevin - I just read this thread. Been out of state for 3 days on business. I am very glad it worked out well. I believe in those warnings and think they should be taken seriously. I hope you do too because it sounds like you two deserve for each other to be around a while. 
Scott


----------



## Catwoman (Mar 9, 2013)

I too just found this thread. I had seen the closed thread, but not this one. Kevin, I'm so glad you're OK, and that (if it had to happen) Terry was home at the time to get you to the hospital. I know that I certainly am thankful for the wonderful folks in the medical profession. But I must admit that, over the past 7 years, I've met far too many of the doctors in my cardiologist's practice!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2013)

Catwoman said:


> ...But I must admit that, over the past 7 years, I've met far too many of the doctors in my cardiologist's practice!



I know what you mean. I have a follow-up next week I believe. It's weird to have an appointment with a specialist. I feel old in a way, but still like I'm 21 too. I hope I don't have to start making doctors a big part of my life, but if I do it's better than the alternative I guess. :i_dunno:


----------



## DKMD (Mar 9, 2013)

Kevin said:


> ...I hope I don't have to start making doctors a big part of my life...



Nah, docs ain't so bad...














It's the surgeons you gotta watch out for...:csnut:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 9, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > ...I hope I don't have to start making doctors a big part of my life...
> ...



I do not agree.......the surgeons have fixed or put me back together a couple of times, all successfully I might add.


----------



## Catwoman (Mar 10, 2013)

I generally don't mind either one, so long as they give me enough happy-gas!


----------



## mamahan (Mar 10, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Catwoman said:
> 
> 
> > ...But I must admit that, over the past 7 years, I've met far too many of the doctors in my cardiologist's practice!
> ...



Kevin,
I had a TIA and most of the symptoms you've described with the addition of being almost totally numb (not paralysis) on my left side. I was under a truck in 6" of mud in Gelnhausen, Germany getting a vehicle ready for deployment. 

As a paramedic/field medic with 12 years of experience at the time I had a fair idea what was happening. I was taken to the hospital in Frankfurt where they ran multiple tests and one physician swore it was only a severe migraine.

Two years ago, which made it 24 years post-TIA, I had a combined automatic implantable cardioverter-defibrillator and pacemaker system placed in my chest. I had sustained substantial severe heart muscle damage and was diagnosed with Dilated Cardiomyopathy (DCM) which was linked to Atrial Fibrillation (AFIB) and traced back to the initial symptom with pathology, the TIA. 

Even though I was an experienced medic, I was more importantly (ego induced) a soldier and I was on the front line of America's defensive posture in Europe. I ignored the obvious and wrote off symptoms. I only took Aspirin as needed. As a career soldier I was determined to die with my boots on, on the field of battle; a consequence of youth and immaturity. :irishjig:

This morning I saw an ecard which said, "Cheers to the people who bring us joy unintentionally with their ridiculous life choices. Dumbasses we thank you." 

You're very fortunate in so many ways and most fortunate in that your wife is a professional health care provider and knows when it's time to act. Please, listen to what she and your physicians say and most importantly, what your body is saying to you. It sucks to be tied to medications and artificial implants :dash2: but it sure beats the other option. In retrospect, let the ridiculous life choices that have appropriately labeled me a dumbass, and others just as stubborn as me, what you can raise a cheer to  when you think of the future.

If it keeps you or anyone else alive one day longer, I proudly accept the dumbass salute! :hatsoff: 

David aka Duck, please don't join my club and go get checked. Never think, "It couldn't happen to me" :nah: because it can. If you have to get cathed or other unpleasantries performed to find you're 95% blocked, so be it. Don't be a dumbass! 
I hope my analogy hasn't violated any rules. If so, please accept my apology. Won't happen again.

Mike 

PS
I think you guys may have given me the turning bug. Looks like a possible diagnosis.  Haven't bitten the hook yet but...


----------

